
Soylent Is Healthier Than the Average North American Diet - jseliger
http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2016/07/soylent-is-healthier-than-our-diet/489830/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Best-Of-The-Atlantic+%28The+Atlantic+-+Best+Of%29&amp;single_page=true
======
tantalor
That's the point?

